# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Wie heeft er ervaring met propecia / finasteride

## raymond vergoossen

Ik open hier een nieuwe Propecia / finasteride topic.
Wie gebruikt het, hoe lang, wat zijn jullie ervaringen hiermee enz.
Zelf begin ik er komende week mee, de apotheek heeft mijn bestelling klaar liggen. Ik ga er in België om, de apotheker maakt 1 mg finasteride tabletten uit Proscar tabletten (ook in België is propecia nog niet verkrijgbaar).
(prijs is 76 euro voor 140 tabletten).

----------


## leen

hallo raymond ik gebruik sinds 7 week finastaride maar ik betaal 38eu per 30 begryp het prys verschil niet weet je het zeker die prys ik merk niets van meer haargroei maar daar is het te kort voor merk wel dat ik by het wassen geen haren meer verlies voorheen had er veel velies dus stoppen doet het wel moest ook paar dagen wachten op levering moest ergens in een lab gemaakt worden het zyn capsule met witte poeder erin graag hoor ik van je of jy dezelfde heb 1mg finastaride en die prys de ene aphotheek zal toch niet meer reken dan de andere dacht dat die pryzen vast lagen ???gr leen

----------


## robert

Vraag aan raymond: is de propecia in Belgie bij de apotheek zo te krijgen, of heb je er een recept voor nodig? Groeten Robert

----------


## robert

vraag aan Raymond: Heb je om het propecia in Belgie bij de apotheek te bestellen een recept nodig? Groeten Robert !

----------


## raymond

> *vraag aan Raymond: Heb je om het propecia in Belgie bij de apotheek te bestellen een recept nodig? *Groeten Robert !*


In belgië heb je (net zoals in NL) een doktersrecept nodig om finasteride te kunnen krijgen.

----------


## raymond

> *hallo raymond ik gebruik sinds 7 week finastaride maar ik betaal 38eu per 30 begryp het prys verschil niet weet je het zeker die prys ik merk niets van meer haargroei maar daar is het te kort voor merk wel dat ik by het wassen geen haren meer verlies voorheen had er veel velies dus stoppen doet het wel moest ook paar dagen wachten op levering moest ergens in een lab gemaakt worden het zyn capsule met witte poeder erin graag hoor ik van je of jy dezelfde heb 1mg finastaride en die prys de ene aphotheek zal toch niet meer reken dan de andere dacht dat die pryzen vast lagen ???gr leen*


De apotheker waar ik om finasteride capsules ben geweest maakt het zelf, uit Proscar tabletten die 5 mg finasteride bevatten. 76 euro voor 140 tabletten kostte het.
als ik jou was zou ik ook aan de apotheek vragen of ze dit voor jou willen doen, bij mij was het geen probleem.

----------


## Ramon

Ik Heb onlangs mijn huisarts kunnen overtuigen voor een doorverwijzing naar een dermotoloog ivm proscar. Ik wil nl. proscar op recept krijgen als alternatief voor propecia/finistaride. Weet iemand een dermatoloog (naam?) die bekend is met proscar als haaruitval-remmer? Alvast bedankt.

----------


## leen

okee raymond bedankt voor je berichtje ik ben zelf bezich met saw en finastaride ik volg dit forem goed want je leert van anderen dacht eerst dat de saw die ik had sterk genoeg was met 35 procent werkzame stof door dit forem kwam ik er achter dat ik de verkeerde had nu heb ik de goede die met 85 95 werkzame stof ben nu 7week bezich ik zou graag van jou willen blyven horen hoe het by jou verder verloopt by my toen ik begon met fina minder uitval geen nw haargroei maar duidelyk minder haarverlies ben nieuws gierig hoe het verder gaat we hebben allemaal het zelfde probleem dus kunnen we leren van elkaar gr leen  :Wink:

----------


## Frank

Ik gebruik het nu een maandje of acht. Haaruitval lijkt duidelijk minder te worden. Maar extra haargroei wacht ik nog op...

----------


## gast

wat gebruik je dan en in welke dozes saw p of finastaride ???

----------


## Frank

Wat saw is weet ik niet (nieuw product of zo?). Ik gebruik 1 mg finasteride per dag.
Tot op heden betaalt mijn verzekering trouwens nog elke keer mijn apotheekrekening...

----------


## gast

hoi frank saw palmetto is een natuurlyke finastaride vervanger zou hetzelfde doen als fina ik gebruik het met finastaride 1mg en 6saw p per dag heb er goed resultaat by haren die zwak en klein waren komen nu weer op dikte en lengte toen ik alleen finastaride gebruikte niet maar in combi wel wat ook voor jou om te proberen te bestel by www.cheapregain.nl gewoon aan de postbode betalen zou het proberen als ik jou was gr  :Wink:

----------


## robert

als de postbode aan je deur komt (saw p brengen van cheapregaine)) en je bent er niet komt ie dan terug of gaat het dan naar het postkantoor om af te halen of wat? groetjes Robert

----------


## gast

hoi robert als je niet thuis bent dan kan je op het postkantoor ophalen en daar betalen  :Wink:

----------

dankje

----------

Ik gebruik finasteride al bijna vier jaar ( Proscar)
De eerste drie maanden merkte ik niks, daarna begon het, haaruitval stopte en redelijk veel nieuwe haren kwamen erbij, daarnaast ook veel gezonder haar, engeen enkele bijwerkingen. Finasteride heeft mijn haaruital gestopt. helaas na vier jaar wordt de werking minder, ik weet niet precies waarom. Maar ik ga nu proberen om dutasteride het nieuwe medicijn ( Avolve) reeds goed gekeurd in Amerika door de FDA. Dit medicijn blokt beide DHT's waardoor het beter werkt dan finasteride die alleen een soort DHT blokt.Het is alleen de vraag hoe ik dit medicijn ga bemachtigen. Voor wat betret finasteride , heb ik al vier jaar een recept van mijn huisarts.

Succes

----------


## dennis

als het je lukt dustaride te krijgen via via graag bericht op dit forem denk dat er zat zijn die dit willen proberen zelf ook gezocht maar zonder resultaat volgens vewachting duurt het nog een paar jaar heb ik me laten vertellen gr dennis

----------


## Richard

hoi,

Hoeveel capsules saw palmetto gebruik je per dag . ik 2 keer 160 mg
en daarnaast finasteride? hoeveel miligram perdag? dank en groet

----------


## gast

denk 1miligram finastaride dat krijg je standaart op van de dok ik heb er 1per dag fina en slik 3keer 2 saw p per dag zou wel meer fina willen slikken maar je krijgt het op voorgeschreven dus denk ik dat je niet meer zou kunnen krijgen en zou het helpen meer zou het toch willen proberen

----------


## raymond

heb op verschillende sites gelezen dat meer dan de voorgeschreven 1 mg per dag nemen geen enkel effect heeft.
niet doen dus, dokters zullen niet zomaar die hoeveelheid voorschrijven.
Neem zelf trouwens twee en halve maand finasteride en merkt eigenlijk nog niets van de werking, maar je hoort vaak dat het pas na 3 maand of later gaat werken , dus ik heb goeie hoop.

----------


## gast

hai raymond jij had het over dat meer finastaride dan 1mg niet zou helpen zou jij me kunnen vertellen waar je dit hebt gelezen ik hoor dat nog van je gr

----------


## raymond

http://www.propecia.com/propecia/cns/ppi/take.html

Hier staat o.a.:
If you forget to take PROPECIA, do not take an extra tablet. Just take the next tablet as usual. 
PROPECIA will not work faster or better if you take it more than once a day. 

Meer dan gewone dosis helpt dus niet.

----------


## gast

aha tanks raymond weer wat geleert weet je je bent er snel voor om er meer van te nemen omdat je snel resultaat wil maar ja wat niet helpt helpt niet bedankt voor je meal  :Wink:

----------


## Richard

Beste mensen,
Wie weet er een dermatoloog of ziekenhuis/dermatologie in Amsterdam waar ik een recept kan krijgen voor finasteride 1 mg. Mijn huisarts schrijft het niet voor. De apotheek maakt de capsules maar op recept.

HELP PLEASE!!

Dank en groer,
Richard

----------


## Yves Van Praet

8)  :Smile:   :Wink: Ik gebruik finasteride al 2 jaar.
Ik woon in belgie en ja je hebt een recept(voorschrift dokter)nodig.
Het helpt echt om haaruitval te stoppen en een kleine hoeveelheid haargroei is bij mij ook te merken.
Er zijn wel urologen die beweren dat het gebruik op lange termijn en neveneffecten nog niet goed gekend zijn en voorzichtigheid geboden is.
Ik vernam nog maar net dat er een natuurlijk produkt bestaat Saw palmetto(dwergzaagpalm).
Is het effectief zo dat dit hetzelfde effect heeft als fina?

----------


## Richard

U wrote:
Ik gebruik finasteride al 2 jaar. 
Ik woon in belgie en ja je hebt een recept(voorschrift dokter)nodig. 
Het helpt echt om haaruitval te stoppen en een kleine hoeveelheid haargroei is bij mij ook te merken. 
Er zijn wel urologen die beweren dat het gebruik op lange termijn en neveneffecten nog niet goed gekend zijn en voorzichtigheid geboden is. 
Ik vernam nog maar net dat er een natuurlijk produkt bestaat Saw palmetto(dwergzaagpalm). 
Is het effectief zo dat dit hetzelfde effect heeft als fina? 

Hoi Yves,
Dank voor je reactie. Het is denk ik goed om elkaar te blijven informeren over het gebruik van finasteride en de eventuele neveneffecten. Ik heb uit de literatuur begrepen dat er - vooralsnog - geen neveneffecten zijn geconstateerd, ok niet na gebruik van 4 jaar.
Ik wil graag van jou weten waar je haargroei is begonnen, is dat je kruin geweest?
Op je vraag over Saw Palmetto kan ik je melden dat volgens de beschrijvingen het effect gelijk is aan finasteride als het de binding van het hormoon betreft. Ben even de ingewikkelde terminologie kwijt. Het schijn dat als je het gebruikt met finasteride het resultaat beter is. Ik ga maandag naar de dermatoloog voor finasteride en zal haar ook vragen naar neveneffecten.
Ik heb Saw Palmetto besteld bij een goed bedrijf t.w. : http://www.cheapregaine.nl 
Succes!
Richard

----------


## Yves

Richard,

Bij mij was er ee verdikking van mijn haar.
Vooral bovenkant.
Ik had namelijk al inhammen op het voorhoofd.
Het haar dat al lange tijd uitgevallen is komt niet meer terug.
Het is dus aan te raden vanaf u merkt op jonge leeftijd dat u erfelijke haaruitval hebt te beginnen met fina of dutasteride.(amerika)Ik kan dit wel niet krijgen en heb er nog niet van gesproken daar ik al lang niet meer naar mijn dermatologe ben geweest.

Groeten Yves

----------


## raymond

He Yves, vraagje, hoe lang duurde het bij jou voordat je de werking van finasteride merkte?
Gebruik zelf nu 1 mg finasteride sinds half december vorig jaar - 3 maanden dus - en ik kan niet zeggen dat de haaruitval is gestopt, wellicht verminderd maar niet genoeg om het echt te merken. Hoe was het bij jou?

----------


## Yves

> *He Yves, vraagje, hoe lang duurde het bij jou voordat je de werking van finasteride merkte?
> Gebruik zelf nu 1 mg finasteride sinds half december vorig jaar - 3 maanden dus - en ik kan niet zeggen dat de haaruitval is gestopt, wellicht verminderd maar niet genoeg om het echt te merken. Hoe was het bij jou?*


Bij mij was het dan al zichtbaar.
Nog even geduld.

----------


## dennis

hoi we zouden eigelijk op jacht moeten naar dustaride in de vs is finasteride al uit dustaride is beter ik ben aan het balen dat ik er niet aanken komen :'( k. u. t land hier alles duurt te lang voordat het toegelaten word in nl

----------

Gewoon via internet bestellen

----------

Ja Dennis, heel simpel  :Wink:

----------


## raymond

Klinkt leuk en aardig, "gewoon via internet bestellen" maar ik vraag me af of dat wel betrouwbaar is, afgezien nog van het feit dat je qua prijs belazerd wordt waarschijnlijk.
Ze kunnen ipv dutasteride de eerste de beste rotzooi opsturen waar je bij wijze van spreken nog doodziek van kan worden..
eerst zien dan geloven vind ik.

----------


## raymond

http://members.ams.chello.nl/kruisweg/Info...e/haargroei.htm

hier wat informatie over dutasteride ..

----------

Gewoon bij een betrouwbare site bestellen en niet bij een of ander luguber ogende site.

----------


## Richard

Beste gast,

Je schrijf:
'Gewoon bij een betrouwbare site bestellen en niet bij een of ander luguber ogende site' 

Weet jij misschien een betrouwbare site? En welke criteria hanteer je dan om te bepalen of een site betrouwbaar is of niet?
We hebben het hier wel over medicijnen met de nodige - niet geringe - bijwerkingen.

Ik stel je reactie natuurlijk erg opprijs, maar hier kan ik eerlijk gezegd niet zoveel mee.

De vorm tot daar aan toe, maar de inhoud moet wel kloppen a.u.b.!!

Groet,
Richard

----------

Voor dudasteride weet ik het niet, omdat ik er niet naar op zoek ben. Ze zullen er vast wel zijn in de nabije toekomst.

Voor de betrouwbaarheid kan je toch kijken naar hoe de site eruit ziet, keurmerken, de bekendheid (hoeveel gerenommeerde sites/portals ernaar linken), ervaringen van andere gebruikers etc.

Met mijn post wil ik alleen maar zeggen, dat als je goed zoekt er vast wel via internet aan te krijgen is. Nadeel is alleen dat je het dan niet vergoed kan krijgen via ziekenfonds denk ik en zal transportkosten moeten betalen...

----------


## dennis

hoi zowel raymond richard hebben gelijk je kan het proberen van internet maar wat sturen ze op troep misschien bij elke side moet je vooraf betalen je weet nooit of het wel goed is ik vind als je komt met een opmerking kom dan met iets waar we wat aan hebben je kan de gok nemen met bestel maar ik denk dat de kans groot is dat je belazerd word gr dennis

----------


## Dennisf

Hallo mannen,

Ik ben vandaag bij de Dermatoloog geweest en zij heeft de werking van finasteride aan mij bevestigt. Echter staat ze niet te springen om het voor te schrijven. Zij is van mening dat het erg duur is en als je stopt schijnt je haar alsnog uit te vallen alleen in een ergere mate. Dus beginnen aan finasteride is mijn leven lang slikken. Ik heb haar verteld dat dat mij niets uitmaakt want ik wil graag mijn haar houden. 

Tevens vraag ik mij af of jullie potentieproblemen hebben gekregen. Ik lees her en der dat een zeer klein percentage mannen verminderde sexlust krijgen. Ik kan nergens iets vinden of de kwaliteit van het sperma achteruit gaat. Ik wil graag mijn haarverlies stoppen maar mijn vriendin en ik willen ook graag kinderen en ik zou het verschrikkelijk vinden als dat niet meer zou kunnen.

Wat ben je ongeveer kwijt per maand aan finasteride en weet iemand heet KMP (is dat de goede afkorting??)-nummer want dan kan mijn ziektekostenverzekeraar kijken of het vergoedt wordt. Wellicht wil iemand op zijn doosje kijken en even alle nummers hier neerzetten. 

Alvast hartstikke bedankt voor jullie reakties. Ik ben blij dat er dus toch een middel is wat wellicht kan werken.

Groeten,
Dennis

----------


## dennis

ik heb even gekeken weet niet wat je bedoelt maar er staat een nr op bs06018 1hk misschien bedoel je dat dat is het enigste nr wat ik kan vinden  :Wink: op de doos hoop dat je er wat aan hebt werktbij mij goed achter begint het terug te groeien heb geen last van minder seks zin 5maand nu hoop dat dit door zet gaat goed inieder geval gr dennis

----------


## dennis

oja mij kost het 135eu per 3maand witte ampul met 1mg fina erin gebruik ook saw palmetto en vitamine b en minoxodil helpt goed ben bezich met transplant juni ga ik voor 3keer maar zou goed geholpen zyn met achter dichtgroei dat scheelt een operatsie zo zie je ik doe er alles aan gr dennis

----------


## Richard

Beste Dennis,

even een aantal zaken op een rijtje:

Finasteride en dan 1 mg wordt gebruikt om haarverlies te stoppen dan wel haargroei te stimuleren. Het middel wordt van oorsprong gebruikt voor prostaatvergroting en een prettig neveneffect is dus voornoemd haarstimuleringseffect.

Ik begrijp niet waarom je dermatoloog zo moeilijk doet. Ik kom in het Andreas ziekenhuis in Amsterdam en daar is men erg cooperatief. 

Het middels is niet duur en ik krijg het helemaal vergoed van het ziekenfonds.
Als je het zelf moet betalen komt het ongeveer op 30 euro per maaand kan iets meer zijn maar zeker niet veel meer.

Wat betreft seksuele activiteit, ik heb daar geen last van en ervaar geen vermindering.

Wat ik wel heb begrepen is dat de kwaliteit van sperma achteruit gaat. Ik weet niet of dat effect heeft op vruchtbaarheid van het sperma.

Verder is het ook zo dat als je stopt het haarverlies weer terugkomt.

NOu dat was het weer even, als je nog meer wilt weten dan hoor ik het wel,

Succes!

Richard

----------


## dennisf

Ik begrijp dat je het iedere dag moet slikken. Op een amerikaanse site las ik dat 2 keer per week ook voldoende is omdat het niet gaat om de hoeveelheid finasteride. Klopt dit? Of slikken jullie het ook maar 2 keer per week?

Verder ben ik ook nieuwsgierig naar jullie leeftijden ikzelf ben 26 en wil dus nog kinderen. Zijn er mensen op dit forum waarbij hun vrouw gewoon zwanger is geworden ondanks het gebruik van dit middel (dit is mijn grootste angst).

Ik wil ontzettend graag mijn haar houden (of zelfs iets meer krijgen) maar ik wil niet het ene probleem voor het andere verruilen. 

Ik ben blij dat ik lotgenoten heb gevonden die zo snel reageren op mijn vragen.

Weten jullie nog van bepaalde sites (mogen engels en duitstalig zijn) waarop ik nog meer informatie kan vinden? Ik wil gewoon 100% zeker zijn van mijn beslissing.

Nogmaals bedankt!!

----------

Nog een vraagje. Staat op het doosje finasteride of propecia´.

----------


## Richard

Hoi Dennis,

Op het doosje/potje staat proscar 1 mg ( werkzame stof is Finasteride 1 mg) dagelijks een capsule voor het slapen gaan.
Wat betreft hoeveelheid, het is in onderzoek aangetoond dat je dagelijks 1 mg dient te gebruiken, meer dan 1 mg heeft geen EXTRA effect, de hoeveelheid van 1 mg is op basis van dagelijks gebruik voldoende. Dus dagelijks gebruik. Ik slik de capsule voor het slapen.

Dennis,ik denk dat het een verstandig idee is als je even belt met de dermatollog waar ik kom. Zij is erg vriendelijk en cooperatief en ik denk dat zij je vraag met betrekking tot zwangerschap goed kan beantwoorden.

Haar naam is Dr.Kreinen, dermatoloog, Lucas Andreas ziekenhuis - afdeling dermatologie te Amsterdam telefoonnummer: 020- 511 11 15. 
Ik vind het prima als je aangeeft dat je deze informatie hebt gekregen van een patient, D. Meertens te Amsterdam.

Ik ben zelf ook uitermate precies en voorzichtig vandaar ook mijn reactie!!

Succes en leuk om terug te horen hoe je bevindingen zijn geweest.

p.s. naast Finasteride gebruik ik ook dagelijks saw palmetto, een stof die een soortgelijk effect heeft. Lees maar even in deze site om je te informeren. Ik slik nu deze stoffen drie weken en ik merk een verandering in mn haar, geen uitval en het lijkt wel...wacht nog even af met enthousiasme ;-))

Gr.,
Richard

----------


## raymond

gebruik nu 4 maanden finasteride, haaruitval lijkt wel minder te worden maar ben nog niet erg enthousiast..
betaal trouwens 76 euro voor 140 capsules, gaat ruim 4 en halve maand mee dus (haal t bij belgische apotheek).

Heb geen last van bijwerkingen, heb wel eens iets gelezen van als je aan kinderen wil moet je tijdje stoppen met finasteride nemen..

info kun je vinden o.a. op www.propecia.com

----------


## Dennisf

Ziektekostenverzekeraar gebeld. Als er medische redenen zijn om het middel te nemen dan vergoeden ze het. Ik vind een zieke hoofdhuid die zijn haar uit laat vallen een medische reden dus daar ga ik mijn dermatoloog van overtuigen zodat het netjes allemaal vergoed wordt.

Bedankt voor al jullie reakties, ik ben al een heel stuk verder. Ik ga nu een aantal dagen op vakantie en 24 april heb ik weer een afspraak bij mijn eigen dermatoloog. Als ik er met haar niet goed uitkom bel ik de dermatoloog van Richard in Amsterdam (bedankt voor het nummer trouwens).

----------


## errie

Zo goedkoop? ik betaal 68euro per 28stuks..waar haal ik het goedkoper? groetjes. e  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Oktay

Hoi,

Ik gebruik Propecia (Finasteride 1mg) nu 3 jaar. Ik moet zeggen dat het bij mij heel goed heeft geholpen. Ik slik dagelijks 1 capsule. 3 jaar geleden ben ik bij Dr. Boersma geweest in Tilburg. Na een aantal microfoto's en een uitgebreide haaronderzoek heeft hij toen propecia voorgeschreven. Ik moest voor 90 capsules 150 euro betalen. Dit vond ik vrij prijzig dus ben ik op onderzoek gegaan. Ik heb nu een bereidingsapotheek in Hoensbroek gevonden en heb er gelijk 1000 van besteld tegen een prijs van 455 euro. Dus 1 Gulden per stuk. Ze komen binnenkort op de markt dus daarom dar ik er zoveel heb besteld. En als ze op de markt komen mogen de apotheken het niet meer maken. Verwachting is ook dat ze ook niet goedkoop zullen zijn. Nog iets voor de bezorgde (aankomende) ouders: Ik heb (gelukkig) 2 gezonde kinderen van 1.5 en 2.5. Bij beide kinderen gebruikte ik propecia, alleen bij mijn tweede kind ben ik 2 maanden gestopt voor dat mijn vrouw zwanger raakte. Daarna ben ik ermee doorgegaan. Het is alleen belangrijk dat een (zwangere) vrouw het pertinent niet moet aanraken!. Propecia heeft bij mij ook niet voor negatieve bijwerkingen gezorgd. Alleen heb ik wel eens pijn aan mijn testikels gekregen. Maar dat was tijdelijk. Ik vind het belangrijk om elkaar op de hoogte te houden. Veel succes!

----------


## Richard

Hoi!

Heel erg veel dank voor je informatie. Het is fijn en goed om te horen hoe anderen finasteride ervaren en dan natuurlijk in het bijzonder de resultaten.
Hoe lang duurde het bij jou alvorens je de 1e resultaten opmerkte?

Ik slik nu 5 weken finasteride samen met saw palmetto en ik merk een verandering in mn haar. Ik kan het bijna niet geloven maar ik voel hele zachte haartjes en mijn overige haard lijkt wel ietsje dikker..zal ik mijzelf nu helemaal in de maling nemen? 
Goed ook dat je informatie geeft over hoe finasteride zo voordelig als mogelijk te kopen. Ik zit bij het ziekenfonds en heb het tot nu toe gratis. Ik ben van mening - dat is echter een andere discussie - dat mannen/vrouwen met haarverlies middelen vergoed dienen te krijgen.
Tot zover,
Richard

----------


## Oktay

Hoi,

Bij mij duurde het ongeveer 3 maanden voordat ik resultaat zag. Maar je moet ervan uitgaan dat je minimaal 2 jaar elke dag moet slikken wil je het maximale resultaat hebben. Midden op mijn hoofd en op mijn kruin had ik dunner haar maar met Propecia is dat helemaal dichtgegroeid met echt DIK haar. Ongelooflijk gewoon. Ik heb nu gewoon zoals vroeger gewoon echt dik en vol haar. Dr. Boersma is de specialist op het gebied van haarproblemen. Toen ik voor controle naar hem na een jaar terugging was hij ook verbaasd over de werking bij mij.

----------


## mona

Hoi ik lees alleen berichten van heren die finasteride gebruiken. Zijn er ook vrouwen die dit middel gebruiken?

----------


## Martijn

Hoi,

Weet iemand of je finasteride enkel op recept van je huisarts kan verkrijgen, of is het noodzakelijk dat je eerst naar een dermatoloog gaat voor onderzoek?

----------


## harry

Hallo heren,

Ik ben nu 20 jaar en heb al last van beginnede kaalheid. Ik heb nu inhamen op mijn voorhoofd ( ongeveer 4 centimeter van de normale haarlijn )maar verder heb ik geen haaruitval of dunner wordend haar. 
Het is wel erfelijk is onze famile. Mijn vader,broer en ooms hebben er ook last van 
of zijn al zelfs helemaal kaal.
Als deze producten echt daadwerkeijk zouden werken, zou ik een stuk meer zelfvertrouwen terug krijgen.
Wie kan me iets adviseren, en dan misschien bij wie. Ik kom uit Den Haag.

Alvast bedankt.

Groeten Harry.

----------


## Walter

Beste probleemgenoten,
De problemen zijn in eerste instantie begonnen, met het dunner worden van het jaar bij een leeftijd van +/- 19 jaar(nu 22jaar).
Ik vond het in een woord "verschrikkelijk" dat mijn haar ten opzichte van mijn leeftijd genoten en andere bekenden 
dramatisch achteruit ging.
Het was haast niet te verkroppen, je staat er mee op en je ging ermee naar bed&#33;&#33; 
Iedere confrontatie met de spiegel had een teleurstellende werking op mij en deed pijn.

Middel 1;
Cycille een goede nicht en kapsters van mij raadde het middel "Aminexil" van L&#39; Oreal aan te gaan gebruiken. 
In eerste instantie had ik een hoop bij dit middel. Maar naar het gebruik van meerdere dozen van meer dan euro 100,- per stuk
zag ik mijn haar- conditie nog steeds achteruit gaan..
Hopeloos was ik op zoek naar een ander middel wat we van mijn dagelijkse sleur kon afhouden.

Middel 2;
Toen kwam ik bij de Laser-bahandeling terecht. Niet wetende wat het precies in hield. heb ik via het internet contact 
gezocht met laser- easthetics, een v/d bedrijven in NL welke zo&#39;n behandeling kunnen aanbieden.
Voor mijn gevoel waren hun de enige die me permanent van mijn probleem konden afhouden.
Eerst was ik van plan om rond 25-26ste van mijn levens- jaar te beginnen met de Laser- behandeling.
Helaas kwam voor mij het tij eerder.
De hele procedure is bij mij in stroom versnelling gekomen nadat we met kameraden in Januari 2003 gingen skieën
in Oostenrijk. 
Ik schaamde me verschrikkelijk dat ik dunner haar had.. Ik droeg haast 24uur per dag een muts op mijn hoofd en als ik de muts
niet op had dan had ik wel geen gel in de haren op zo min mogelijk het probleem te laten op vallen binnen de groep.

Bij terug- komst in Nederland ben ik meteen contact gaan zoeken met Laser- easthetics. Ik kon gewoon niet langer met mijn probleem 
leven. 

Consult- afspraak
Op 26 Februari 2003 had ik dan mijn consults- afspraak geregeld in Nijmegen. 
Peter van ispelen de man die werkte voor Laser- easthetics, lag me de voor- en nadelen uit van de behandeling. Ik hoorde alleen maar de voordelen.
Peter gaf toen al te kennen, dat bij mijn haar het moeilijk is het volledig op te vullen, omdat het haar nog dicht bij elkaar zit.
Maar toch verschillende plekken vond hij wel dat het kon.
De kosten van zo&#39;n behandeling waren euro 8100,- voor 1000 impulsen.

Ik kon haast niet wachten met de behandeling en wilde z.s.m. een afspraak maken voor een behandeling. het geld regelde ik wel met behulp van een lening welke ik nog nooit heb afgesloten bij de bank..
03 April 2003 heb ik de behandeling ondervonden in Haarlem.
Het uiteindelijke resultaat kan ik verwachten naar 10- á 12 mnd. haar begint te groeien naar 3mnd.

De Laser- behandeling die ik heb ondergaan was in feite een wanhoops-poging om van mijn dagelijkse sleur af te komen, en feitelijk veel en veel te duur...

Om mijn haar te behouden ga ik vanaf vandaag beginnen met het slikken van Finasteride(1 mg tablet). als bondgenoten van elkaar zal ik jullie met plezier op de hoogte houden. ben blij dat ik deze site gevonden hebt. 

kan eindelijk een soort taboe gebroken worden&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Nout

Finasteride(naam medicijn Proscar) kan bestelt worden bij Apotheek &#39;t Gildehuys in Haarlem 023.5248.740

hier heb ik het bestelt&#33;&#33;

groetjes,


Nout

----------


## Martijn

Heb je het hier besteld met enkel een bezoekje aan je huisarts, of kan je het zonder je huisarts ook bestellen? Ben benieuwd want ik wil er snel aan beginnen voordat het niet meer hoeft...

Martijn

----------


## Nout

Martijn,

Ik heb een recept uitgeschreven gekregen naar een Laser- behandeling bij Laser- Aesthetics in Haarlem.
Ze zitten nl. in het zelfde gebouw..
Mijn advies is om er even heen te bellen, en vragen naar Proscar(1mg werkende Finasteride)

Ik hoop je zo voldoende geholpen te hebben...  :Big Grin:  

nout

----------


## J

Ik heb dus hetzelfde probleem, bij valt het haar ook al flink it. Begon toen ik net 20 was. Ben inmiddels bijna 22 en het is nu echt duidelijk zichtbaar.
Slik nu sinds 2,5 maand het middel Nihafor, naar mijn mening werkt dit redelijk. De haaruitval wordt wel wat minder maar ben er niet tevreden mee.
Nu las ik in de krant (De Telegraaf) van 6 Mei een stuk over Propecia, dit schijnt zeer goede resultaten te hebben. Er is 5 jaar lang onderzoek gepleegd en het resultaat was zeer goed. Het schijnt deze week bij de apotheken op recept te verkrijgen zijn. Het remmende effect zou een groot aantal jaren van kracht blijven. Bovendien zou bijna verdwenen haar weer kunnen terugkeren; langer, dikker en beter gepigmenteerd.
Het middel blijkt bij 5 van de 6 mannen het haaruitval te stoppen en bij tweederde zelfs tot verbetering van de jaargroei te leiden. 
En zoals ik hier vaker las, Dr I.H. Boersma was bij deze testen betrokken van begins af aan. Dit deed hij voor het concern MSD ( Merck, Sharp & Dhome).

Ik ga denk maar eens snel een afspraak maken met de huisarts en kijken of ik een recept voorgeschreven van krijgen. Wie weet kan ik het ook nog vergoed krijgen bij de verzekering.
Ik heb in ieder geval genoeg info kunnen halen van al de ervaringen van iedereen.

----------


## Mike

Die verslaggever van de Telegraaf heeft dus niet al te veel moeite genomen om research te doen, en klakkeloos alles overgenomen wat hem (oa door Dr. Boersma) verteld werd. Dat bij 5 van de 6 mannen haaruitval volledig zou stoppen is volstrekte lariekoek&#33; 

Finisteride (Rogaine / Minoxidil) is samen met Aminexil (lotion) het enige middel waarvan bewezen is dat het haaruitval KAN remmen (en in sommige gevallen WELLICHT kan stoppen, al moet de tijd dat nog leren). En dan vooral achter op het hoofd (bij de kruin). 
Er is, volgens vele Amerikaanse sites, geen bewijs dat deze middelen ook werken voor de haarlijn / inhammen. 
Daarnaast is het niet onwaarschijnlijk, dat na verloop van tijd het lichaam gewend raakt aan deze medicijnen (er wordt 3 a 4 jaar genoemd).

Dutasteride is een nieuw (te verwachten) middel, dat 30 % beter schijnt te werken dan Finisteride. Het middel heeft echter zo&#39;n speciafieke werking (ik vereenvoudig de zaken hier even) dat je het, ook als je het zou vervangen door een nieuw, verbeterd middel met andere werking, waarschijnlijk levenslang zou moeten slikken om niet alles (in een aantal maanden tijd ) weer kwijt te raken (na het stoppen dus).
Je verbind je dan wel aan een middel waarvan niemand weet wat de, lange termijn bijwerkingen zijn (impotentie, prostaatkanker?). Dit afgezien van de financiele kant dan.

Wat betreft haartransplantaties? Begin er nooit aan. NOOIT&#33;&#33;&#33; Je weet niet waar je aan begint&#33;
Als de medicijnen die verdere haaruitval zouden moeten voorkomen (na verloop van tijd) toch niet zo goed blijken te werken, begint er een eindleloze marteling voor je: operatie na operatie, herstelperiode na herstelperiode (met ernstige gevolgen voor je sociale levan&#33;&#33 :Wink:  lening na lening, en uiteindelijk blijken ze veel te vroeg te zijn begonnen (met je een haarlijn te geven van een 10 jarige) en blijkt er niet genoeg donorhaar voorradig te zijn om waar ze eens aan begonnen zijn (in dezelfde dichtheid) dicht te breien tot aan je haarkrans. 
Als je echt pech hebt, dat hebben ze ook al wat aan je kruin gedaan, en dan heb je 2 plukken en een staart, waartussen alles uitvalt. 
Je haarlijn wordt nooit 100% natuurlijk&#33; Als je je inhammen eerst dicht laat zetten, dan kan je duidelijk verschil zijn in je nieuwe en oude (kuif) haat (kleur en dikte), en de ellende wordt met de maand erger, omdat de originele haar alleen maar dunner en lichter wordt.
Doe het niet&#33; want je gooit de kans op egaal kaal wortden voor goed weg, en je zal er elke volgnde dag van je leven spijt van hebben&#33;
Geloof me, je zal vele malen onzekerder zijn over het feit of iemand je haartransplantatie ziet, dan dat je ooit was over je dunner wordende haar. Dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de hel van het vertellen aan aan nieuwe vriendin. 
Dacht je dat je je "anders"voelde toen je kalend was? Wacht maar tot je een transplantatie hebt ondergaan.
Je betaald je verder de rest van je leven scheel aan die verkopers (want dat zijn het&#33 :Wink:  en (hoewel ze tegenwoordig heel mooie resultaten kunnen leveren) ben je doodsbang voor de verder ontwikkeling van je haar. 

Mijn advies: probeer Finisteride, Aminexil, gezond dieet (minamal vet, geen suiker, veel groente en fruit, geen wit, maar brood) en vitamine B. 
Dit vertaagt het proces in de meeste gevallen (lijkt vaak een aantal jaren stil te staan).
Maak je niet te veel illusies. Als alle mannen in je familie kaal zijn, dan wordt jij het waarschijnlijk ook wel (maar dan een paar jaar later).
Geloof me, als je door je "twenties" heen bent, wordt die rechte haarlijn minder belangrijk voor je (en voor de vrouwen van je leeftijd) . Er zijn weinig dertigers/ veertigers, die niet minstens een beetje kalend zijn. Op een gegeven moment kijk je er anders tegen aan. Zeker als je huisje, boompje, beeste hebt.

Finisteride is vrij onschuldig (al is er natuurlijk weing bekend over echte lange termijn&#33 :Wink: .
Voor alle overige spul (en zeker voor operaties&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33 :Wink:  geldt : doe eerst veel onderzoek&#33;&#33; , geloof niet alle advertenties (dat Saw Palmetto een natuurproduct is wil nog niet zeggen dat het onschadelijk is (cocaine is ook een natuurproduct).
Ook dit product schijnt (sexuele) bijwerkingen te kunnen hebben. 
En neem niet alles klakkeloos aan van iemand omdat hij toevallig een wit pak aan heeft.

----------


## Martijn

Hoi,

Ik heb net ff gebeld naar de huisarts en ik kan vanmiddag al finasteride ophalen. Ik hoefde niet eens langs te komen. Het wordt alleen niet vergoed door de verzekering.

Martijn

----------


## Jack

Beste mensen.
Ik ben pas een paar dagen in Istanbul geweest, en daar kan je Propecia zo bij de apotheek kopen. Dus voor mensen die naar Turkije gaan, zou ik aqnraden om even bij de apotheek te kijken.

----------


## Testes

Beste mensen, 

Ik las dat het voornamelijk werkt bij kalende kruinen, maar helpt Propecia ook bij inhammen op het voorhoofd?

Iemand ervaring hiermee?

En wat is nu het beste spul?

- Fynasterine
- Saw Palmetto
- Minoxidill
- Dynasteride
- of iets anders?

----------


## Hans

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben zelf 37 en vraag me af of het nog zin heeft om met Propecia, Fynasterine
te beginnen. Het is bij mij vooral de bovenkant van mijn hoofd wat heel erg dun wordt.
Of is het iets waar je op "jonge" leeftijd al mee moet beginnen?

Hans

----------


## danny

Ik heb dus precies dezelfde vraag. Ik lees hierboven dat Propecia alleen (of voornamelijk) voor meer of dikker haar bij de kruin zorgt, maar bij mij is het vooral de haarlijn die terugloopt en inhammen. Helpt t daar sowieso wel tegen of heeft iemand daar ervaringen mee? Of is er een ander middel dat beter helpt? Ik hoor t graag. Groeten

----------


## Tim

Ik heb net op doktersrecept 15 tabletten Propecia opgehaald, maar wat zijn die dingen duur zeg: 26,50 euro voor 15 tabletten. Dat is zo&#39;n 1,75 euro per stuk&#33; Ik heb hier op het forum gelezen dat ze zo&#39;n 0.50 euro per stuk kosten. Misschien zijn ze wat goedkoper als ik de volgende keer een grotere hoeveelheid voorgeschreven krijg, maar het lijkt mij sterk dat ze dan opeens bijna 4 keer zo goedkoop zijn. Weet iemand waar die enorme prijsverschillen door komen? Waar zou ik ze wel voordeliger kunnen kopen?

Tim

----------


## Guest

Weet iemand toevallig of je Aminoxil gewoon bij de apotheek kan verkrijgen?? Ik neem aan zonder doktersrecept?

----------


## Johan

Hallo,

Afgelopen zaterdag (17 mei jl.)stond er in het Algemeen Dagblad een artikel over het middel propecia. Dit middel zou haaruitval tegengaan en zelfs haargroei bevorderen. Het is een middel dat tot nu toe werd voorgeschreven aan mannen met een prostaataandoening. Dit product is echter tot op heden alleen op doktersrecept verkrijgbaar. zodoende ben ik op het 
internet gaan kijken naar alternatieven. Na het lezen van diverse websites heb ik nog een aantal vragen. 

- Zijn er onafhankelijke instituten waar ik direct met mijn vragen terecht kan met vragen over haaruitval? 

- DHT schijnt de oorzaak te zijn van haaruitval. Wanneer wordt deze stof door het lichaam aangemaakt en is de productie van deze stof niet te voorkomen? 

- Op het internet zijn diverse middelen te vinden die haaruitval zouden stoppen en zelfs haargroei zouden bevorderen. Welke van onderstaande middelen zijn betrouwbaar en zijn de middelen te gebruiken bij dezelfde oorzaak, of werkt het ene middel in de ene situatie beter dan de ander? 
- Saw Palmetto (natuurlijk alternatief voor finasteride) 
- Propecia (is hetzelfde als finasteride) 
- Finasteride 
- Alopsan 400 (de natuurlijke variant voor propecia) 
- Nihafor 
- Minocidil 
- Proscar 
- Rogaine 
- Amenixil 
- Dusteride (pakt 2 vormen van DHT aan i.t.t. propecia dat van invloed zou zijn op 1 soort DHT) 

- Is er een soort consumentenonderzoek gedaan waarbij diverse middelen zijn vergeleken met elkaar? 

- Wat is het verschil tussen Saw Palmetto (van o.a. CheapRegaine) en Alopesan 400, waarin ook Saw Palmetto is verwerkt? Behalve dat Alopesan ook andere bestandsdelen heeft naast Saw Palmetto. 

Ik hoop dat iemand mijn vragen kan beantwoorden. Het zou mij enorm helpen. 

Groeten,
Johan

----------


## gast

hoi allemaal,
ik heb voor 30 stuks propecia tabletten 47euro betaalt, maar met de apotheek
afgesproken of ze proscar tabletten wilden verdelen in 1mg capcules , dat was geen probleem, alleen wel op recept......en kost 43 euro voor 140capcules

----------


## LH

Ik gebruik Proscar 5mg tabletten die ik met een mes splits in 4 partjes = 1,25 mg. Heb veel resultaat na plotselinge haaruitval na stress situatie. Nu meer haren terug dan ooit&#33;&#33; Mijn uroloog (vanwege vroegere behandeling) schreef recept voor, ziektekostenverzekeraar heeft het vergoedt&#33;
Vraag: zijn er meer mensen die Proscar/Finasteride hebben gebruikt bij tijdelijke/plotselinge haaruitval, en hoe lang gingen jullie ermee door?

----------


## Stefan81

[QUOTE]hoi allemaal,
ik heb voor 30 stuks propecia tabletten 47euro betaalt, maar met de apotheek
afgesproken of ze proscar tabletten wilden verdelen in 1mg capcules , dat was geen probleem, alleen wel op recept......en kost 43 euro voor 140capcules 

Is dit bij een apotheek in Nederland of in Belgie? Want als dit in Nederland is ga ik dit ook eens voorleggen. En als dat in Belgie is hoe komt een Nederlander dan aan deze proscar tabletten?

Groeten Stefan

----------


## ARGT

Forum-lezers,
Hoorde pas afgelopen week van het middel het middel Finasteride, vond dit forum en ben reeds totaal ingewijd in de materie. Bedankt daarvoor&#33; Een paar dingen wilde ik nog op een rijtje hebben: Proscar is een middel tegen prostaatproblemen en bevat 5mg Finasteride, Propecia is specifiek tegen haaruitval en bevat 1mg Finasteride. In feite is slechts de grote van de capsules het kenmerkende verschil tussen de twee producten. Uit kostenoogpunt wordt vaak gebruik van gemaakt van Proscar, wat dan weer in capsules van 1mg wordt verdeeld. Klopt dit allemaal?

Hoorde ook dat de bekende Dr. Schoemacher op TV bij &#39;Life & Cooking&#39; was en zelf een operatie heeft ondergaan tegen haaruitval, dus geen transplantatie. Het volgende vond ik op de site van deze dokter Medisch Centrum Scheveningen

_"Gelukkig zijn er tegenwoordig mogelijkheden om het proces van kaal worden af te remmen. Zo verricht Novitsky een ingreep, waarbij een aantal bloedvaatjes voor en achter het oor en op het achterhoofd worden doorgesneden (de z.g.n. ´onderbinding´). Hierdoor wordt er minder Dihydrotestosteron, een omzettingsproduct van het mannelijk hormoon, verantwoordelijk voor het kaal worden, gevormd. Voor wie een operatie geen optie is, is er een, uitsluitend op recept verkrijgbare, pil (finasteride), die hetzelfde effect teweegbrengt. Beide mogelijkheden hebben hun voor- en nadelen, en werken ook niet bij iedereen&#33; Maar belangrijk is, dat we in veel gevallen al preventief kunnen ingrijpen. En dat scheel een hoop verdriet.

Robert Schoemacher"_

Ergens anders las ik dat hij zelf deze operatie heeft ondergaan en daarnaast Propecia slikt ter aanvulling, aangezien de operatie misschien geen eeuwigdurend effect heeft en de twee middelen ook niet bij iedereen werken.
Mijn vraag is nu wie er al bekend was met deze ingreep en hier omtrent meer info kan verschaffen. Zal zelf ook op zoek gaan naar meer info, de prijs bijvoorbeeld. Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar jullie bevindingen.

----------


## ARGT

Nog even een volgend berichtje.

Ik heb op cheapregaine.nl gekeken en zag daar het ook al in dit forum genoemde middel Minoxidil. Er stond echter ook dat het niet geschikt is voor gebruik in combinatie met andere hoofdhuidmiddelen. Moet ik dit interpreteren als niet gebruiken in combinatie met andere uitwendige hoofdhuidmedicijnen of ook niet gebruiken in combinatie met Finasteride? Wie gebruikt dit middel en wat zijn de bevindingen? Erg duur is het in ieder geval niet met 139 euro voor een heel jaar.

Saw Palmetto wordt hier aangeprezen als het goedkope alternatief voor Finasteride. Voor 65 euro genoeg voor een heel jaar... Is er baat bij het slikken van dit middel naast Finasteride of geeft dit geen extra resultaat, zoals een hogere dosis Finasteride per dag?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties&#33;

----------


## Rob

Hallo allemaal,

ben 22 jaar oud en heb helaas ook last van haaruitval, de laatste tijd worden echter de inhammen steeds groter. Ben vorig jaar naar dr. Boersma geweest en die zei dat als aminexil zou gebuiken de haaruitval voorlopig gestopt zou worden. Helaas is dit niet zo. Ben eergisteren naar de huisarts geweest en die stond in principe positief tegenover het nieuwe medicijn Finasteride. Ze had er al het een en ander van vernomen maar wil graag eerst oficiële informatie hebben over dit nieuwe medicijn. Hoe kan ik aan deze informatie komen?

Als het voorgeschreven wordt, is het dan ook mogelijk om deze medicijnen in België vanwege het prijsverschil te kopen?

----------


## Ismail

> _Originally posted by LH_@21-05-2003, 11:25:49
> * Ik gebruik Proscar 5mg tabletten die ik met een mes splits in 4 partjes = 1,25 mg. Heb veel resultaat na plotselinge haaruitval na stress situatie. Nu meer haren terug dan ooit&#33;&#33; Mijn uroloog (vanwege vroegere behandeling) schreef recept voor, ziektekostenverzekeraar heeft het vergoedt&#33;
> Vraag: zijn er meer mensen die Proscar/Finasteride hebben gebruikt bij tijdelijke/plotselinge haaruitval, en hoe lang gingen jullie ermee door?*


 [COLOR=blue] 

Ik heb geprobeerd om finasteride voorgeschreven te krijgen door mijn huisarts. Mijn huisarts gaf me zonder al te veel moeite een receptje om finasteride bij de apotheek te halen. Ik moest hier wel  128 voor betalen (90 tabletten). Dit was wel balen, want ik had gehoopt dat mn ziektekosten verzekeraar zou betalen. 

Na 3 maanden moest ik een herhalingsrecept hebben, want ik was door mn pillen heen. Dus de dokter gebeld en het recept opgehaald. Wat bleek nu, de dokterassistent had een foutje gemaakt en ik kreeg proscartabletten van 5 mg. Helemaal gratissss&#33;

Wat heb ik nu gedaan, ik versnijd die pillen zelf met een mesje. In 5 stukjes. Het versnijden gaat niet erg makkelijk waardoor ik ongelijke stukjes heb. Het ene stuk is groter dan het andere. Wat ik me afvraag is of dit nadelige effecten zal hebben..... Weet iemand hier iets meer over?

----------


## Mister Baldy

Ik zou graag willen beginnen met het nemen van propecia/finasteride maar ik ben van belgie, is het al verkrijgbaar in belgie?
Kan ik gewoon naar mijn huisarts gaan en vragen voor een voorschrift voor propecia/finasteride of moet ik het gewoon bestellen uit nederland?
Ik ben al geweest bij mijn huidspecialiste en hij raad het me af om propecia/finasteride te nemen, dus gewoon laten kaal worden (vergeet het).

----------


## Michel

Hey Jongens,

Ik begruik Finasteride nu zo&#39;n drie weken. En ben tot nu toe nog vrij positief ingesteld op de toekomstige werking van Finasteride.

Alleen moet ik eerlijk zijn en een nadelige bij werking op dit forum te vermelden en dat is nl. dat mijn lichaam een soort Borst- vorming ontwikkelt. Nu ben ik zelf al een beetje stevig gebouwd van mezelf, weet niet als het er mee te maken heeft..

Ik heb niemand er tot nu toe op dit forum over horen vertellen. 
Kom gelukkig dus niet bij iedereen voor..

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?? verminderd het met de tijd??

Groetjes,


Michel

----------


## Michel

Mij lijkt het in België makkelijker te verkrijgen dan in NL.

Mijn advies is naar je huisarts gaan, erover praten en je een recept uit laten schrijven..

p.s. Je Huid specialiste kan wel makkelijk praten, maar voelt zij wel de pijn en onzekerheid van het kaal worden??

Groetjes,

M.

----------


## javaro

> _Originally posted by raymond vergoossen_@13-12-2002, 18:46:17
> *Ik open hier een nieuwe Propecia / finasteride topic.
> Wie gebruikt het, hoe lang, wat zijn jullie ervaringen hiermee enz.
> Zelf begin ik er komende week mee, de apotheek heeft mijn bestelling klaar liggen. Ik ga er in België om, de apotheker maakt 1 mg finasteride tabletten uit Proscar tabletten (ook in België is propecia nog niet verkrijgbaar).
> (prijs is 76 euro voor 140 tabletten).*


hallo ,
ik heb enkeke jaren geleden Propecia gekocht in New Zeeland 
en het meteen gebruikt (1 mg ) het werkte perfect bijna geen 
haaruitval meer en zeer veel nieuwe haren erbij : geweldig&#33;&#33;&#33;,
alleen kreeg ik last erectie stoornisen en kreeg over mijn hele
huid rode vlekjes welke erg jeukte , ik ben er daarom maar mee
gestopt en zoek wel iets anders :
ik zit te denken aan saw palmetto welke zonder recept verkrijgbaar zijn en geen bijwerkingen heeft 

succes 

J

----------


## Guest

Ik ben naar mijn huisarts geweest (Belgie) voor een doktersvoorshrift voor het medicijn propecia/finasteride, mijn huisarts kent propecia/finasteride niet.
Volgens mij is het gewoon een uitvlucht om het niet voor te schrijven. Weten jullie geen sites (liefst nederland) waar men het medicijn aan de laagste prijs kan bestellen?
Wat weten jullie van saw palmetto? Het zou dezelfde werking hebben als finasteride maar dan zonder bijwerkingen.

----------


## Gast: gast

Ben zelf zo'n vier jaar geleden (was toen 20 jaar) begonnen met finasteride. Kreeg het via mijn dermatoloog en het wordt tot op heden vergoed door mijn verzekering. Mijn haaruitval werd aanzienlijk minder en de eerste twee jaar had ik totaal geen last van enige bijwerkingen.

Na de eerste twee jaar kreeg ik echter last van erectiestoornissen en een verminderd libido. Omdat ik liever kaal ben dan impotent ben ik hier toen mee gestopt. Heb nog een poosje saw palmetto geslikt (besteld via cheapregaine), maar hier kreeg ik ook last van bovengenoemde bijwerkingen.

Gebruik nu alleen nog maar minoxidil en ben hier best tevreden over. Het is geen wondermiddel zoals finasteride is, maar het remt de haaruitval zeer zeker af.

Bij mij heeft het dus twee jaar geduurd voordat ik ook maar iets merkte van enige bijwerkingen. Dus voordat iedereen iets te optimistisch wordt over het middel, wil ik even vermelden dat het best even kan duren voordat je er iets van de bijwerkingen merkt.

Verder las ik hier iemand die last had van enige mate van borstvorming. Dit zijn sites gericht op bodybuilding, maar zeer interessant omdat hier veel stukken staan over hormomen (testosteron, dht, oestrogeen). Aangezien finasteride je ingrijpt in de hormoonhuishouding is dit best goed om eens te lezen.

Je moet dan eens zoeken naar: gyneacomastie. Het KAN namelijk zo zijn dat jouw lichaam een beetje afwijkend reageert op de ingreep in je hormoonhuishouding door het slikken van finasteride. Doordat er minder testosteron omgezet wordt in dht, kan het zijn dat er meer oestrogeen (vrouwelijk hormoon) wordt aangemaakt. Te veel vrouwelijk hormoon in een mannelijk lichaam KAN leiden tot gyneacomastie (borstvorming). Persoonlijk zou ik hier een beetje mee oppassen, want als het daadwerkelijk gyneacomastie is dan zijn deze "borsten" blijvend. Deze kunnen dan alleen nog worden verwijderd door plastisch chirurgie.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :blink:

----------


## javaro

> _Originally posted by leen_@28-12-2002, 20:50:26
> * okee raymond bedankt voor je berichtje ik ben zelf bezich met saw en finastaride ik volg dit forem goed want je leert van anderen dacht eerst dat de saw die ik had sterk genoeg was met 35 procent werkzame stof door dit forem kwam ik er achter dat ik de verkeerde had nu heb ik de goede die met 85 95 werkzame stof ben nu 7week bezich ik zou graag van jou willen blyven horen hoe het by jou verder verloopt by my toen ik begon met fina minder uitval geen nw haargroei maar duidelyk minder haarverlies ben nieuws gierig hoe het verder gaat we hebben allemaal het zelfde probleem dus kunnen we leren van elkaar gr leen *


 hallo ,
ik ben op zoek naar Saw palemetto (senora repens ) kan iemand
mij vertellen waar ik de juiste tabletten kan kopen in Nederland ?,
ik weet op het internet (Amerika ) is genoeg te koop maar het 
is mij te ingewikkeld met betaling .
ik zou graag overstappen op deze Bes wegens overgevoeligheid
reacties van Propecia : zoals : Erectie stoornissen en rode vlekken over mijn hele lichaam met bijzonder veel jeuk  :Frown: (((((((((

Alvast Bedankt 

groeten 
J

----------


## javaro

> _Originally posted by raymond vergoossen_@13-12-2002, 18:46:17
> * Ik open hier een nieuwe Propecia / finasteride topic.
> Wie gebruikt het, hoe lang, wat zijn jullie ervaringen hiermee enz.
> Zelf begin ik er komende week mee, de apotheek heeft mijn bestelling klaar liggen. Ik ga er in België om, de apotheker maakt 1 mg finasteride tabletten uit Proscar tabletten (ook in België is propecia nog niet verkrijgbaar).
> (prijs is 76 euro voor 140 tabletten).*


ben ik weer :).

ik was nog vergeten te vertellen dat een gezonde levenstijl 
zeer belangrijk is tegen haaruitval , koop het boek : "The 
Bald truth "van Spencer David korben (ISBN 0-671-02489-2)
deze man heeft alles gedaan om aan zijn haaruitval te ontkomen :
en overigens ook in is geslaagd :)).
ook wordt Propecia duidelijk onder de loep genomen en foto`s 
met resultaten zijn ook aanwezig , dus mensen koop dit boekje
ik weet zeker dat je er veel aan zult hebben om je haaruitval 
tot een minium te beperken .

tip : nuttig NOOIT alcohol &#33;&#33;&#33; dit bevorderd je haaruitval ..........

groeten

----------


## Kristian

Ik ben zelf 18 en begin last te krijgen van kaalheid in de kruin. Ik ben vandaag naar de dermatoloog geweest voor de behandeling tegen Alopecia androgenetica en hij adviseerde mij om finasteride te gebruiken. Ik ben er gelukkig snel bij vanwege jonge leeftijd, maar helpt het echt wel? Ik heb namelijk ooms die allemaal kaal zijn vanaf hun 25e en ik hoor van verschillende kanten dat dit middel misschien niet helpt er tegen. Als het helpt vormt er dan alleen haar op je hoofd of ook meer haar op andere lichaamsdelen, want dit is niet de bedoeling.......

----------


## Rob 2

Hallo Kristian,

De kans dat finasteride 1 mg of wel Propecia helpt, is vrij groot. Op de site www.propecia.nl of .com, voor de amerikaanse versie, kun je de uit het onderzoek naar voren gekomen resultaten bekijken.

Andere bewezen werkzame middelen zijn ook minoxidil of aminixil, echter wordt er beweerd dat finasteride tot op heden het beste werkende middel is. Minoxidil en Aminixil hebben echter minder bijwerkingen, omdat je ze niet inneemt, maar op de te behandelen plekken smeert. Je kunt ze ook gebruiken in combinatie met finasteride.

Je hoeft niet bang te zijn dat je overal haren krijgt. De kans is eerder dat je juist minder lichaamsbeharing krijgt, omdat finasteride de werking van het DHT, gevormd door het mannelijk hormoon, onderdrukt.

----------


## Stefan81

Hallo allemaal.

Ik heb al veel van dit forum geleerd en ik vind het ook een goede zaak dat we op deze manier elkaar kunnen helpen. Ik heb echter nog wel een vraag en ik hoop dat iemand mij daarmee kan helpen. Ik heb reeds propecia op dokters recept, alleen dat spul is gruwelijk duur en het wordt niet vergoed door de verzekering. Ik heb al gelezen dat er mensen zijn die bij hun apotheek proscar tabletten hebben gekocht die ook 1 mg finasterie bevatten. Deze zijn dus door de apotheker zelf gemaakt omdat proscar 5 mg finasteride bezit. Mijn vraag is of dit ook in Nederland mogelijk is? 
Omdat ik tot nu toe heb gelezen dat deze proscar met 1mg finasteride alleen in belgie verkocht worden bij een belgiesche apotheker.
En ik ben een Nederlander dus ik wil ook finasteride die 5 keer zo goedkoop is als propecia.
Kan mij iemand vertellen of ik dit ook in Nederland kan krijgen? En zo niet weet iemand waar ik het bij een belgische Apotheker kan krijgen?
En is deze proscar net zo goed en zonder bijwerkingen als propecia?

Bvd Stefan

----------


## Guest

ik heb een korte vraag.

is finasterine ,de werkende stof in propecia, een hormoon

bij voorbaart dank voor het antwoord

----------


## rowan

Ik zat er al een hele tijd aan te denken om finasteriede te gaan gebruiken, omdat ik begreep dat er bijna geen bijwerkingen zijn. Nu las ik laatst dat er een kans is dat men borstvorming kan krijgen. Is dit bewezen en zo ja zijn er eventueel mogelijkheden om door sporten deze borstvorming weg te krijgen?

Met vriendelijke groet,

rowan

----------


## rolluf

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben 22 jaar en heb last van haaruitval, nu wil ik graag propecia gaan gebruiken, alleen de bijwerking schrikken mij af, vooral mbt mogelijke borstvorming. Nu las ik ook dat SAW helpt. Mijn vraag is, als je alleen SAW gebruikt, kan dat ook de haaruitval stoppen netzoals Propecia doet? En zijn er duidelijke en betrouwbare gegevens hierover? Is er iemand die ervaring met SAW heeft?

----------


## Michel

Beste Kameraden,

Het is niet bewezen dat iedereen met dezelfde bijwerkingen te maken zal krijgen wanneer je begint met Finasteride.
Finasteride zorgt ervoor dat minder Testosteron omgezet wordt in DHT(welke kaalheid veroorzaakt bij mannen veroorzaakt). Doordat het lichaam minder DHT aanmaakt KAN het zijn dat het lichaam meer Oestrogeen aan gaat maken(=vrouwelijke hormoon) welke kan leiden dat Borstvorming. 
Mijn advies is als je zit te overwegen om Finasteride te gaan gebruiken, test het 1 á 2 maanden uit, en zie wat er gebeurt&#33;&#33;

Bij mij begon het al naar 3 weken. Daarom ben ik er ook mee gestopt. 
Omdat je het ene probleem niet met een ander kan oplossen....

Michel

----------


## Mister Baldy

Ik wil Propecia/finasteride bestellen via het internet omdat de meeste huistartsen in belgie het medicijn niet willen voorschrijven.
Ik ben nog bij mijn huidspecialist geweest om meer informatie te weten over het medicijn, maar die klootzak wil het mij niet voorschrijven.
Ik ben ook bij mijn huisarts geweest, en die kende het medicijn niet.
Maar kan men het medicijn niet zonder voorschrift kriijgen, gewoon naar de apotheker gaan en vragen voor finasteride?

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mister Baldy_@07-06-2003, 16:38:59
> * Ik wil Propecia/finasteride bestellen via het internet omdat de meeste huistartsen in belgie het medicijn niet willen voorschrijven.
> Ik ben nog bij mijn huidspecialist geweest om meer informatie te weten over het medicijn, maar die klootzak wil het mij niet voorschrijven.
> Ik ben ook bij mijn huisarts geweest, en die kende het medicijn niet.
> Maar kan men het medicijn niet zonder voorschrift kriijgen, gewoon naar de apotheker gaan en vragen voor finasteride?*


 hoi mister baldy nee in nl krijg je het alleen op recept dat van belgie wist ik niet maar in nl alleen
op recept van huisarts of dermotoloog dat is dan klote voor je dat ze het niet uitschrijven dan moet je wel via internet bestel gr leen

----------


## Supero

Hallo,

Ben 30 jaar en heb sinds een tweetal jaar last van haaruitval. Na het lezen van het artikel over Propecia denk ik dat ik dit toch ook eens ga proberen. Nu heb ik al wat gelezen over het middel, maar nu lees ik over Palmetto en die generische finasteride. Is het nodig of aangeraden om de combinatie van propecia en palmetto te gebruiken of niet ? Weet er ook iemand iets meer over de generische finasteride, is deze even betrouwbaar ?

----------


## Guest

hoi mensen

ik was 6maand bezich met fina dee wel wat beetje haar van achter kwam terug haren vielen minder uit

dus best wel tevreden maar je zoekt verder ben nu bezich met dutasteride is het nwste zou 20 a 30 procent beter zijn dan fina 

ben er päs 2dagen mee bezich dus over de werking ervan kan ik niks zeggen kwa haar dan wel merk ik grote verschillen dan met finast
eride

ik ben een stuk aggresiefer geworden slaap onrustig met traine til ik zwaarder en makkelijker

nu heb ik daar wel wat over gelezen zou kunnen omdat dht testoron afbreekt en als je dht blokt met duta krijg je meer testo in je bloed dus dat het beter werkt dan fina is mij wel zeker merk het aan mijn lichaam

en de gevolgen zijn mij duidelijk denk dat het voor haar te stoppen met uitvallen cq nwe haargroei de beste oplossing is want het blokt je dht beter



met fina had ik dat niet wat ik beschreef in de V.S is fina uit duta is dat nu en het is nu in nl te krijgen op eige risico maar denk dat er een hoop zijn die haar willen ik laat wel horen wat het doet kwa haar met de tijd

de groeten dennis

----------


## arie

Hey Dennis,..

Nou er zitten dus wel wat nadelen aan dus?&#33;..
Maar je schrijft dat t&#39; in nederland te verkrijgen is, (op eigen risico) nou is de logische vraag hoe, waar hoe duur..hoop snel van je te horen. Groetjes Arie..

Ps. werkt je apparaat nog wel goed??

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by arie_@19-06-2003, 11:10:25
> * Hey Dennis,..
> 
> Nou er zitten dus wel wat nadelen aan dus?&#33;..
> Maar je schrijft dat t&#39; in nederland te verkrijgen is, (op eigen risico) nou is de logische vraag hoe, waar hoe duur..hoop snel van je te horen. Groetjes Arie..
> 
> Ps. werkt je apparaat nog wel goed??*


 hoi arie

je vraag was hoe het te krijgen via je huisarts ik kreeg het zonder problemen via tel contacht hoefte niet langs

wel toen ik het recept ging brengen kreeg ik telefoon van apotheek van dat het een nw middel was voor prostaat vergrotingen enzv moest werd melding van gemaakt dat hun het bestelde op eige risico 

dus dat verliep een beetje stroef maar ja ik kreeg het wel het is in U.S al een tijdje verkrijgbaar dus acht ik het veilig en toen ik met fina begon zijden ze ook dat er bijwerkingen konden komen 

maar van dit alles heb ik niks gemerkt en seks heb ik gewoon zoals altijd de zaad zelfs meer komt eruit ze hebben over dat je potensie stornissen kan krijgen merk er niks van 

daarom arie als ik problemen met fina had gehad had ik niet door gegaan met duta en zoals ik al zij met traine voelt het of ik anabolen heb genomen

dat gevoel ken ik goed want ik heb in het verleden al wat gebruikt die aggresie bij mij herken ik ook 


en de prijs heb nog geen rekening gehad dus misschien particuliere ziekefons betaalt misschien anders krijg ik later de rekening had wel gelezen dat de prijs van 30 stuks 40eu koste dus niet goedkoop

als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik dat wel

dat haar is echt en moeilijk op te lossen probleem maar ja we gaan door groeten dennis

----------


## Guest

What the hell,...

Ben nu aan mijn derde doosje fina 1mg. bezig en wat gebeurt er?? ontzettende haaruitval&#33;&#33; zit gewoon dubbel in de rui&#33; weet iemand of dat normaal is? de enige verklaring die ik kan geven is dat ik net gestopt ben met roken en dat mijn stofwisseling is veranderdt...man&#33;? ben ontzettend geld ant uitgeven aan die pillen en krijg daar een bos in mijn handpalm voor terug...who knows more??

----------


## Guest

Heb eens iets gelezen over verergerde haaruitval als je net begint met fina. Het zogeheten "Shedding". Dit zou betekenen dat alle door DHT aangetaste haren eruit worden gegooid en er dan nieuwe "verse" haren voor terugkomen. Schijnt meer voor te komen bij mensen die pas beginnen met fina. Zou gewoon nog een maandje wachten en kijken hoe het loopt. gr

----------


## Dickiedick

> _Originally posted by Walter_@06-05-2003, 20:53:22
> * Beste probleemgenoten,
> De problemen zijn in eerste instantie begonnen, met het dunner worden van het jaar bij een leeftijd van +/- 19 jaar(nu 22jaar).
> Ik vond het in een woord "verschrikkelijk" dat mijn haar ten opzichte van mijn leeftijd genoten en andere bekenden 
> dramatisch achteruit ging.
> Het was haast niet te verkroppen, je staat er mee op en je ging ermee naar bed&#33;&#33; 
> Iedere confrontatie met de spiegel had een teleurstellende werking op mij en deed pijn.
> 
> Middel 1;
> ...


 Beste Walter,

Heb je verhaal aandachtig gelzen en ik wil je complimenteren met je openheid.
Ik herken erg veel in je verhaal en vind het een goed idee om zaken te delen en bespreekbaar te maken. Bij mij begon de kaalheid op mn 22e jaar en ik heb het echt als zeer afschuwelijk ervaren, veel, heel veel pijn deed het en schammte,ik schaamde me zo erg &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
Nu is dat echter anders, ik vind het nog steeds niet ideaal maar accepteer het en ga er anders mee om,ik ben daardoor zeker gelukiger geworden met wat ik HEB in plaats van te kijken wat ik NIET heb. Ik laat mn haar knippen door een goede kapper een keer per maand.
Ik gebruik nu finasteride 1 mg en ik constateer een verandering, nieuwe haargroei is zichtbaar, na drie en eenhalve maand. Ik slik daarnaast Saw Palmetto.
Graag blijf ik je informeren,laat maar weten.
D.

----------


## Guest

hoi dickie dick

ik vond het verhaal van walter echt top ik herken er alles in met name die schaamte bij mij begon het op 18 al en dan zitten al je vrienden nog lekker in hun haar 

maar ik leesde dat walter bezich was met transplant haarlem lazer ik ben al 3keer behandeld laatste 3week geleden in duitsland via lazer haarlem edwin kettman als tussenpersoon walter zal dat wel wat zeggen maar ik denk dat als je kaalheid groot is dat het je niet gaat helpen 

ik ging er naar toe omdat je overal aan vast klamt omdat je het probleem wilt verhelpen 

ik heb inmiddels weer een beetje haar terug transplantaaten zijn bijna allemaal van voor gezet maar achter zit nog steeds niks dat na 3keer dus walter denkt dat ie het gevonden heeft maar met een flinke kaalheid is het moeilijk ben nu zo een 36 000gulden verder 

maar nu kom ik op jou verhaal wat jij zij over gewoon naar de kapper gaan en blij zijn met wat je hebt dat is denk ik de beste metode maar is en blijft het een ramp ben nu 40 en nog zit ik met dat probleem 

ik zie overal mannen lopen met kaal geknipte koppen dat is voor mijn ook niet weggelegt omdat je vanachter een flink litteken heb waar de transplantaaten zijn weggehaalt

dat is ook iets om bij stil te staan maar ik slik vanalles nu ook duta maar ik ga steeds meer twijfelen met waar ik mee bezich ben 

moet ik niet gewoon stoppen met dit gevecht zonder eind en gewoon doorgaan met live is toch al zo kort ik merk dat de laatste jaren steeds meer ga denken aan waar ben ik mee bezich kost hoop geld en is niet op te lossen

die middelen zijn er wel maar na 8maand fina en saw en nu ook duta denk ik er gebeurt niks denk dat het wel kan werken als je begind kaal te worden maar als je al kaal bent dan geloof ik er niet meer in soms lijkt het wat te doen maar dan is dat toch nie zo

en toch blijf je proberen omdat je het niet kan en wil opgeven 

mensen hebben commentaar als je kaal bent kale enzv als je je laat transplantere dan verklaare ze je voor gek dus wat dat betreft kan je het nooit goed doen en je word vaak beoordeelt op je uitelijk maar ze vergeten haar hebben is gewoon erfelijk gegeven of niet daar kan je niks aan doen 

ik denk dat gewoon los laten het beste is en ik denk dat je ophet moment dat je dat kan dan ben je er los van 

mensen voelen aan waneer je niet lekker in je vel zit en proberen je onderuit te halen als je het met jezelf tevreden bent dan raken die opmerkingen niet meer ik hoop dat ik er uitkankomen na 22jaar 

groet leen

----------


## Dickiedick

> _Originally posted by Guest_@12-07-2003, 18:47:23
> * hoi dickie dick
> 
> ik vond het verhaal van walter echt top ik herken er alles in met name die schaamte bij mij begon het op 18 al en dan zitten al je vrienden nog lekker in hun haar 
> 
> maar ik leesde dat walter bezich was met transplant haarlem lazer ik ben al 3keer behandeld laatste 3week geleden in duitsland via lazer haarlem edwin kettman als tussenpersoon walter zal dat wel wat zeggen maar ik denk dat als je kaalheid groot is dat het je niet gaat helpen 
> 
> ik ging er naar toe omdat je overal aan vast klamt omdat je het probleem wilt verhelpen 
> 
> ...


 Dag beste Leen,

Dank voor je reactie&#33;
Ook jouw verhaal is een voorbeeld van hoe ongelofelijk de impact is als mannen hun haar verliezen&#33;&#33; Als je in de 20 of zoals jij nog jonger bent dan komt dat helemaal erg hard aan.
Het klopt wat je schrijft Leen, mensen hebben het zeer goed in de gaten als je niet lekker in je vel zit en reageren daar sterk op - het niet eens uit slechte intentie - vaak is het een reactie ( lees Projectie) van eigen problemen en minderwaardigheidsgevoelens etc. etc.Dat neemt echter niet weg dat het vreselijk veel PIJN doet&#33;&#33;
Zoals geschreven Leen heb ik de keuze gemaakt om het los te laten want het ston bij mij erg in de weg en ik voelde me niet VRIJ,ik bewoog niet VRIJ en voelde me erg onzeker. Nu zoals geschreven zorg ik gfoed voor mijzelf en maak er het beste van en ik mag gezien worden is wat ik vaak hoor..dus ook met minder haar... ik wil graag mijn haar terug en wat ik heb graag behouden maar niet meer tegen elke prijs. 
Leen ik heb erg veelrespect voor jouw beslissingen,Haartransplantatie etc.want ik snap als geen ander wat je ervaart. Toch wil ik je een hart onder de riem steken door vanuit mijn ervaring te melden dat het een heerlijk gevoel is als je het probeert wat meer los te laten.. mensen hebben toch altijd wel iets op je aan te merken ook als je een volle bos haar hebt, ook als je er prima uitziet dan is er altijd wel wat. Het leven is echt te kort om je druk te maken over niet realistiche beeldvoorming over hoe mensen er uit moeten zien,of jong, strak en gezond en ook nog intelligent..vreselijk toch?
Leen man, ik wens je veel goeds toe en hoop van harte dat mijn bericht je een heel kelin beetje steun geeft in het loslaten&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

Groet,
Dickiedick

----------


## sander

Ik heb 1,5 jaar geleden in haarlem een transplantatie laten doen, echt omdat ik ten einde raad was. Ik moet zeggen. Was best tevreden op t begin, maar t process ging verder. Ik zit nu 1 maand aan de finasteride. Ben by the way nog lang niet kaal. Maar ook ik had er al last van op me 18 ofzo, ben nu 24. En inderdaad, je raakt echt in een sociaal isolement als je dr niet goed mee omgaat, ook ik had daar last van. Maar ik probeer me er nu overheen te zetten, en ben blij dat propecia er nu is, en stel dat het niet helpt&#33;? nou dan heb je evengoed je best gedaan om het proberen te stoppen. Ik wil ook nog 1 transplantatie doen, Ze hebben met beloofd dat ze er dan 2000 impulsen bij kunnen doen. (totaal dan 3350), en dat ik dan een volledige haardekking heb over me hele schedel. (wat ik nu overigens ook nog heb, maar achterop is t wat dunner) .
Dan het probleem met dat lidteken. Dat is inderdaad vervelend, je kan je haar niet te kort doen, want dan valt het op. IK heb ook wel eens een opmerking gehad toen het te kort was geknikpt zo van "wat heb jij nou voor streep op je achterhoofd" haha nou ik wist niet waar ik kijken moest toen, ik zei maar, weet niet waar je t over hebt. Maar als de kapper ze werk goed doet, hoeft het niet op te vallen. Dus daarom heb ik ook altijd dezelfde kapper.

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dickiedick+12-07-2003, 23:32:54--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Dickiedick @ 12-07-2003, 23:32:54)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Guest_@12-07-2003, 18:47:23
> * hoi dickie dick
> 
> ik vond het verhaal van walter echt top ik herken er alles in met name die schaamte bij mij begon het op 18 al en dan zitten al je vrienden nog lekker in hun haar 
> 
> maar ik leesde dat walter bezich was met transplant haarlem lazer ik ben al 3keer behandeld laatste 3week geleden in duitsland via lazer haarlem edwin kettman als tussenpersoon walter zal dat wel wat zeggen maar ik denk dat als je kaalheid groot is dat het je niet gaat helpen 
> 
> ik ging er naar toe omdat je overal aan vast klamt omdat je het probleem wilt verhelpen 
> 
> ...


Dag beste Leen,

Dank voor je reactie&#33;
Ook jouw verhaal is een voorbeeld van hoe ongelofelijk de impact is als mannen hun haar verliezen&#33;&#33; Als je in de 20 of zoals jij nog jonger bent dan komt dat helemaal erg hard aan.
Het klopt wat je schrijft Leen, mensen hebben het zeer goed in de gaten als je niet lekker in je vel zit en reageren daar sterk op - het niet eens uit slechte intentie - vaak is het een reactie ( lees Projectie) van eigen problemen en minderwaardigheidsgevoelens etc. etc.Dat neemt echter niet weg dat het vreselijk veel PIJN doet&#33;&#33;
Zoals geschreven Leen heb ik de keuze gemaakt om het los te laten want het ston bij mij erg in de weg en ik voelde me niet VRIJ,ik bewoog niet VRIJ en voelde me erg onzeker. Nu zoals geschreven zorg ik gfoed voor mijzelf en maak er het beste van en ik mag gezien worden is wat ik vaak hoor..dus ook met minder haar... ik wil graag mijn haar terug en wat ik heb graag behouden maar niet meer tegen elke prijs. 
Leen ik heb erg veelrespect voor jouw beslissingen,Haartransplantatie etc.want ik snap als geen ander wat je ervaart. Toch wil ik je een hart onder de riem steken door vanuit mijn ervaring te melden dat het een heerlijk gevoel is als je het probeert wat meer los te laten.. mensen hebben toch altijd wel iets op je aan te merken ook als je een volle bos haar hebt, ook als je er prima uitziet dan is er altijd wel wat. Het leven is echt te kort om je druk te maken over niet realistiche beeldvoorming over hoe mensen er uit moeten zien,of jong, strak en gezond en ook nog intelligent..vreselijk toch?
Leen man, ik wens je veel goeds toe en hoop van harte dat mijn bericht je een heel kelin beetje steun geeft in het loslaten&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

Groet,
Dickiedick [/b][/quote]

hoi dickie dick

leuk dat je effe de moeite nam om te reageeren je had het over dat je hoopte dat ik aan jou bericht wat zou hebben

natuurlijk heb ik daar veel aan omdat ook jou ervaringen niet ver van mijn ervaringen af liggen en dat gevoel erbij die schaamte vroeger en jij bent daar denk ik sterker in geweest omdat jij het sneller los gelaten hebt

maar als ik jou bericht lees dan ben ik het daar 100 procent mee eens en dat je eige niet vrij voelen herken ik ook en dat moet stoppen je leven laten bepaalen door de buiten wereld ik denk dat het me gaat lukken en mensen vinden altijd wel wat van je

dus daar hoef je het niet voor te doen maar ik denk dat ik vroeger ook veel onzekerder was van mn eige zij nooit veel als ze een opmerking plaatste over mn haar zij ik niks 

ben toen gaan traine bodybuilding en ik merkte dat ze niks meer zijden over mn haar omdat mn borstkas en armen wel groeide integensteling tot mn haar 

en dat ben ik blijven doen tot op de dag van vandaag maar ken je nagaan je moet eerst een lichaam hebben om niet meer gepest te worden nu laaten ze het wel uit hun hoofd omdat ik er wel eens een paar een paar flinke optaaters heb gegeven 

dus blijft er maar een ding over ik moet jou gedachte gang krijgen om het los te laten dat pesten dat was vroeger nu is het om vrede met mn eigen te krijgen

en het is inderdaat vreselijk dat je aan een beeld moet voldoen om in deze maatschapij te kunnen voldoen maar ik heb wel gemerkt dat je met een paar flinke gespierde armen een stuk minder problemen met mensenen hebt maar dan komen we weer bij het verhaal mensen zien dat je niet goed in je vel zit maar als dat vel er voor hun gevaarlijk uyit ziet dan is pesten minder leuk omdat het dan gevolgen heeft voor hun heeft

ik moet het doen gewoon omdat live te kort is gvoor een paar sprieten op je kop en aan jou verhaal heb ik veel gehad echt

dat maakt mn beslissing makelijker omdat ik weet dat ik niet de enigste bent die door die fase heen moest 

tanks dickie dick

----------


## Dickiedick

> _Originally posted by Guest+16-07-2003, 11:49:16--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 16-07-2003, 11:49:16)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected], 23:32:54
>  <!--QuoteBegin--Guest
> 
> 
> _
> ...


 hoi dickie dick

leuk dat je effe de moeite nam om te reageeren je had het over dat je hoopte dat ik aan jou bericht wat zou hebben

natuurlijk heb ik daar veel aan omdat ook jou ervaringen niet ver van mijn ervaringen af liggen en dat gevoel erbij die schaamte vroeger en jij bent daar denk ik sterker in geweest omdat jij het sneller los gelaten hebt

maar als ik jou bericht lees dan ben ik het daar 100 procent mee eens en dat je eige niet vrij voelen herken ik ook en dat moet stoppen je leven laten bepaalen door de buiten wereld ik denk dat het me gaat lukken en mensen vinden altijd wel wat van je

dus daar hoef je het niet voor te doen maar ik denk dat ik vroeger ook veel onzekerder was van mn eige zij nooit veel als ze een opmerking plaatste over mn haar zij ik niks 

ben toen gaan traine bodybuilding en ik merkte dat ze niks meer zijden over mn haar omdat mn borstkas en armen wel groeide integensteling tot mn haar 

en dat ben ik blijven doen tot op de dag van vandaag maar ken je nagaan je moet eerst een lichaam hebben om niet meer gepest te worden nu laaten ze het wel uit hun hoofd omdat ik er wel eens een paar een paar flinke optaaters heb gegeven 

dus blijft er maar een ding over ik moet jou gedachte gang krijgen om het los te laten dat pesten dat was vroeger nu is het om vrede met mn eigen te krijgen

en het is inderdaat vreselijk dat je aan een beeld moet voldoen om in deze maatschapij te kunnen voldoen maar ik heb wel gemerkt dat je met een paar flinke gespierde armen een stuk minder problemen met mensenen hebt maar dan komen we weer bij het verhaal mensen zien dat je niet goed in je vel zit maar als dat vel er voor hun gevaarlijk uyit ziet dan is pesten minder leuk omdat het dan gevolgen heeft voor hun heeft

ik moet het doen gewoon omdat live te kort is gvoor een paar sprieten op je kop en aan jou verhaal heb ik veel gehad echt

dat maakt mn beslissing makelijker omdat ik weet dat ik niet de enigste bent die door die fase heen moest 

tanks dickie dick [/b][/quote]
Graag gedaan Leen&#33;

Groet,
Dickiedick  :Big Grin:

----------


## sander

ik gebruik propecia nu 1 maand en 1 week, en ik denk verschil te gaan merken in me haar, t lijkt iets stugger en dikker te worden, we wachten af, ik hou jullie op de hoogte  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rob 2_@18-07-2003, 04:15:37
> * Lees dat veel mensen hebben gekozen voor een laserbehandeling bij l.a. Zelf slik ik nu ook al een maand of 2 propecia, maar als ik na een jaar nog niet voldoende haar terug heb wil ik misschien ook wel een transplantatie.
> Toch twijfel ik als het gaat om haarverdichting, dus tussen bestaande haren in, gebruik te maken van de gecombineerde techniek van transhair www.transhair.nl
> Daar waar tussen bestaande haren in te transplanteren, kiezen zij voor de priktechniek en op kale vlaktes de lasertechniek.
> Heeft iemand ervaring met dit bedrijf? Ik hoor namelijk alleen over l.a.*


 hallo rob
ik ben daar 3keer behandeld via lazer a in haarlem via edwin kettman ik ben niet behandelt in nl maar in belgie en 2keer duitsland dusseldorf via lazer a haarlem

dat kwam toen het beste uit buiteland alleen mijn ervaring met belgie waren k.u,t slechte service vond ik ben toen met lazer behandeld viel tegen sloeg niet aan van de 2200 transplantaate gingen er 700 groeien 

lazer kan je beter niet doen in turkij doen ze het alleen maar met de priktechniek dat is niet voor niks in turkij staat die peperdure lazer onder zijl dus laat je niks wijsmaken niet doen

toen kreeg ik van hun een nwe behandeling omdat er zo weinig waren gaan groeien ze geven een shriftelijke garansie dus toen in duitsland dusseldorf 

met de priktechniek 1300transplantaate gezet gingen bijna gelijk groeien perfeckte service daar eten verzorging fijne mensen top

nu 3en halfe week geleden ben ik voor de derde keer geweest dus dat is nu bezich op te komen duurt maand of 5 a6 en de voledige groei 14maand maar na een maand of 5a6 zie jehet al aardig opkomen somige al na paar maand had dit keer 1100 transplantaate maar ik ben nu 36000 verder en nog steeds niet genoeg 

zou nog 2keer terug moeten dus bezind eer je begind kost een hoop en als je nog aan het kale bent dan zetten ze er haren tussen maar die niet getransplanteerde haren vallen ook weer uit dus zal je moeten blijven transplantere en je wwet nooit of het haar wat over blijft genoeg blijft om te kunnen blijven transplanteren ik was uitgekaalt bij mij is die kaalhied al een jaar of 12 hetzelfde dus gaat het niet verder maar als je jong bent en je begind er aan weet je dat nooit en geld kost het een hele hoop 

hoop dat je wat aan mijn verhaal had als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik dat wel sterkte met je keuze rob

groetjes leen

----------


## Jordy

Hey..

ik heb verschillende keren nu gereageerd op dit forum, maar ik ben een discussie- punt vergeten aan te snijden.. nl.
dat ik nu al gedurende één jaar periodes heb dat mijn hoodhuid verschrikkelijk jeukt en steekt. Vanzelfsprekend weet ik dat ik er niet aan mag komen of gaan kratsen, want daar maak je het alleen maar erger mee&#33;&#33; Ik gebruik nu pas 2mnd. Finasteride dus daar kan het niet aan liggen.

Graag zou ik een willen weten wat jullie ervaringen mee zijn?? hebben jullie er ook last van??

groetjes,


Jordy

----------


## ironside

Hallo Jordy ,
nou ik weet wel zeker dat het aan de Finastride ligt , ik had het 
zelfde probleem als jij alleen ik had het nog erger mijn hele lichaam
was bedekt met rode vlekjes en verschrikkelijke jeuk , wat ik adviseer 
is : snij je Propecia tabletjes in 2 delen en bewaar het niet geconsumeerde stukje in een klein stukje Folie want er mag geen 
lucht bij komen , ook heb ik gelezen dat er meer mensen deze bijwerkingen hadden , sommige stopten met finastride en de bijwerkingen verdwenen , andere gingen gewoon door en ook bij deze personen verdwenen de bijwerkingen , dus ik zou zeggen kies wat jij
denkt dat het beste is voor jou en hou ons allemaal op de hoogte 
via deze forum 

Groeten Ironside

----------


## Jordy

Yo Ironside..

kan goed zijn, maar ook voordat ik Finasteride ben gaan slikken had ik er last van. Serieus&#33;&#33;
Wellicht dat dit een ontwikkeling van het achteruit gaan van je haar conditie

Jordy

----------


## Ironside

> _Originally posted by Jordy_@28-07-2003, 14:11:51
> * Yo Ironside..
> 
> kan goed zijn, maar ook voordat ik Finasteride ben gaan slikken had ik er last van. Serieus&#33;&#33;
> Wellicht dat dit een ontwikkeling van het achteruit gaan van je haar conditie
> 
> Jordy*


 Hallo Jordi,
ja hebt gelijk , ik had je mailtje niet goed gelezen  :Frown: ( , inderdaad
dit is wel vreemd maar zoals jij je probleem omschrijft lijkt het 
verdacht veel op roos , ik had daar toen ook veel last van maar 
gedurende het gebruik van Finastride verdween die als sneeuw
voor de zon , ik heb mijn eigen altijd afgevraagd hoe roos nou
eigenlijk ontstaat , ik begin steeds meer te denken dat het toch
met je prostaat heeft te maken of met teveel stres in je prive leven ....

ik hoop dat jou roos ook verdwijnt door het gebruik van Finastride 
en hou ons op de hoogte van je situatie qua haar conditie .

Groeten Ironside

----------


## Gast: Johan

> _Originally posted by Jordy_@26-07-2003, 20:56:35
> * Hey..
> 
> ik heb verschillende keren nu gereageerd op dit forum, maar ik ben een discussie- punt vergeten aan te snijden.. nl.
> dat ik nu al gedurende één jaar periodes heb dat mijn hoodhuid verschrikkelijk jeukt en steekt. Vanzelfsprekend weet ik dat ik er niet aan mag komen of gaan kratsen, want daar maak je het alleen maar erger mee&#33;&#33; Ik gebruik nu pas 2mnd. Finasteride dus daar kan het niet aan liggen.
> 
> Graag zou ik een willen weten wat jullie ervaringen mee zijn?? hebben jullie er ook last van??
> 
> groetjes,
> ...


 Ik had daar juist last van,voordat ik &#39;Fin" gebruikte.Nu na een week of 4 géén last meer,en haaruitval is ook enorm afgenomen&#33;

----------


## Gast007

Hallo, ik heb gehoord van mijn huisarts dat mensen met een vergroot prostaat finasteride krijgen voorgeschreven 5mg , vandaar dat je 1 mg krijgt voor haar uitval. gebruik je dus zomaar meer dan 1 mg dan denk ik dat je een Verkleinde penis gaat krijgen. dus wees gewaarschuwd .. ik gebruik propecia nu 1 week en ik ben 26 jaar zie nu nog geen verschil maar dat lijkt me logisch veel ste kort nog .

----------


## Olaf

Hallo,

Mijn verzekeraar vergoedt Propecia niet. Wie weet welke verzekeraars (particulier) dat wel doen?

Vanwege de onbekende bijwerkingen van Propecia overweeg ik eventueel om een nieuw middel te gaan gebruiken: Nihafor. Wordt geleverd door het haarlab en schijnt echt te werken. Bovendien op natuurlijke basis en zonder recept. Wie heeft hier ervaring mee? Het schijnt nog beter te werken in combinatie met Alopesan?

Groet

----------


## Remquito

Hallo allemaal,

Ik gebruik nu 3 jaar finasteride via de haarkliniek in Rotterdam. Werkt goed, haar is dikker, dus voller en er komt haar terug! Vond het alleen erg prijzig E 240,- per half jaar), heb sinds vandaag een apotheek gevonden die de 5mg proscartabletten maalt tot capsules van 1mg finasteride. Heb nu E 24,50  :Smile:  voor 3 maaden betaald en volgens de apotheek kan het gewoon gedeclareerd worden omdat het een samengesteld geneesmiddel is! Ik ga dit proberen en zal jullie laten weten of het gelukt is!

----------


## Bart

Dag iedereen 

Ik gebruik sinds 4 weken finasteride (1mg tabletten van Proscar), de haaruitval is voorlopig niet verminderd, maar wel begin ik pijn te krijgen aan mijn rechtertestikel en ook mijn hoofdhuid jeukt wat meer. Ik weet dat het nog te vroeg is om besluiten te trekken, maar zijn er mensen die gelijkaardige effecten meegemaakt hebben?

Groeten,

----------


## Ruud

Dag mensen,

ook ik heb dus last van haaruitval, en wel op mijn 21e al. Ben een week geleden begonnen met het slikken van Propecia. In mijn voorhoofd had ik al een aantal maanden continue last van steken en een soort trekkend gevoel. Na een week (!) is dit bij mij helemaal verdwenen.. Wellicht te vroeg om conclusies te trekken, maar het valt me wel op. Verder heb ik geen idee of het bij me zal werken, ik zie het wel. Ik doe het voornamelijk omdat mijn haar aan de zijkanten dunner en minder wordt en ik inhammen krijg. Na de hele tekst op dit forum doorgelezen te hebben, heb ik nog niet echt het idee dat er een duidelijke mening bestaat over de werkzaamheid op deze vlakken. Er wordt in ieder geval verteld dat het middel kaalheid op de kruin tegengaat.

Wie kan mij iets aanbevelen tegen inhammen? Liefst geen lotion die je 2x per dag moet insmeren..

Groet,

Ruud

----------


## chicakid

Hoi Ruud,

Nu zou je alweer een half jaar verder moeten zijn met het gebruik van Propecia. Ik ben ontzettend benieuwd hoe het nu met je haar gaat. Ik vind de berichten op de site erg wisselend en heb dus geen idee of ik aan het medicijn moet beginnen.

Dus,...hoe gaat het???

Groet,
Wesley

----------


## Gast1234

Hebben jullie het ook meegemaakt dat je in het begin juist meer of althans het lijkt dat ik veel meer haarverlies na gebruik van propecia? Ik ben nu bijna een maand bezig en haaruitval lijkt alleen maar meer te worden. 

Na hoeveel maanden moet het echt remmen en nieuwe haargroei geven? De 3 tot 6 maanden zoals vermeld staat of hebben jullie daar andere ervaringen mee?

ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## Gianluca

Beste heren,

ik lees hier dat men na paar weken of maanden zelfs resultaat wil zien bij finastride. nou, ik zal je vertellen...finastride is echt super medecijn...echt neem van mij aan, al die lotions en andere haar middelen kan je weg gooien. niks werkt zo effectief als finastride(voorheen propecia)

ik zelf kreeg al op heel jong leeftijd te maken met kaalheid.
rond me 17 a 18e zag ik dat me haar heel dun werd en snel achteruit ging.
ik ben in 2001 in kontakt gekomen met propecia en meteen ook gaan gebruiken...na bijna 5 jaren kan ik met oprecht zeggen dat propecia echt gewerkt heeft, me haar is veel en veel dikker, waar het vroeger uit begon te sterven heb ik nu gewoon me eigen haren van vroeger weer terug. en als je gewoon blijft gebruiken(elke dag 1 pil) hoef je geen zorgen meer te maken.

je leest nu en denkt mischien van "moet ik zolang wachten tot ik resultaat zie"? nou nee...binnen 1 a 2 maanden merk je al dat je haar vooral dikker wordt, beetje bij beetje stopt je haarverlies ook ( natuurlijk zullen paar met je kussen ofzo meekomen maar dat is niet meer dan normaal). en als je niet te veel zorgen gaat maken en gewoon blijft gebruiken zal je binnen half jaar zoveel resultaat zien dat je het blijft gebruiken.

en als je bijvoorbeeld 2 jaar hebt gebruikt, kan je bijvoorbeeld zoals ik het heb gedaan, paar maanden of meer pauze inlassen...bij mij maakte dat geen verschil...maar niet te lang natuurlijk want wat wel jammer is is, dat als je heel lang ( maand of 3 a 4) gestopt bent, dat het weer wat minder wordt. dus mijn advies is niet te lang pauzeren mocht je ooit in die fase zijn.

vooral voor de gasten die pas zijn begonnen of willen beginnen, ik raadt jullie aan om even doortezetten...even paar maanden elke dag een pillie in nemen. krijgt abselute geen spijt van. als je iets anders wilt proberen ga je gang, maar ik denk dat dat weggegooid geld en tijd is.

----------


## diaz345

Heeft iemand van jullie ervaring met generic finasteride merk Finpecia geproduceerd door het bekende farmaceutisch bedrijf: CIPLA, in India. De prijs voor 90 tabletten is 45 Euro inclusief porto. Volgens Cipla is de werking va Finpecia precies gelijk als propecia van Merck. 
Graag jullie antwoord.

Dominic

----------


## wesmatch

Waar kan ik het beste dit product bestellen,
Hebben jullie goeie online apotheken en ervaringen ?

----------


## kleintje

Hey..

Ik ben blij dat ik dit forum heb gevonden en heb mezelf juist ingelogd! Laat ik eerst melden dat ik een vrouw van 37j ben en sinds mijn 17de last heb van haaruitval! Intussen zijn we 20j verder,heb bijna alle middeltjes geprobeerd van lotions,hormonenbehandeling(androcur 50 ),shampoo's en noem maar op! Nergens heb ik echt baat bij gehad,ben er alleen maar een bos haren armer op geworden :Frown: ! Ik had al veel gelezen over finasteride en sinds eergisteren heeft mijn dermatoloog het me voorgeschreven! Ik schrok wel van de prijs dat menigten onder jullie moeten betalen! Ik betaalde exact 59,65 voor een doosje van 100 tabletten(5mg)! Ik slik nu iedere dag een half tabletje(2,5 mg)! Het is ook heel handig om een pillenbrekertje bij de apotheker te halen,dan is het tabletje meteen in 2 gebroken en moet je niet met een mesje aan de slag want de juiste hoeveelheid verkrijg je zo nooit! Ik ben nu héél benieuwd wat ik van de finastiride mag verwachten! Ik ben wel bang voor eventuele nevenwerkingen,had ik trouwens ook van de androcur waar ik iedere dag 50mg van ingenomen heb en dit 5 jaar aan één stuk maar zonder resultaat! Mijn dermatoloog raad me aan om dit 3 maand te gebruiken! De eerste 6 weken doet het blijkbaar niets met je haren! Pas nadien moet er geleidelijk aan verbetering merkbaar zijn! Ik moet 13 feb 2009 terug op controle en hoop zo dat dit me EINDELIJK eens zal helpen! Het is zo frusterend om al 20 jaar met die haaruitval te moeten leven en je iedere dag voor de spiegel moet vaststellen dat het een uitzichtloze situatie is geworden! Ik heb al geexpirimenteerd met haarwerken waar ik me heel goed heb bij gevoeld! Eens ik de klik had gemaakt om het te aanvaarden kreeg ook mijn zelfvertrouwen een flinke boost! Tot ik vorig jaar mijn eigen haar toch nog een kans wilde geven,en dit tot op vandaag! Jammer genoeg heb ik de afgelopen 4 maanden weer zoveel haaruitval gekregen dat er dringend iets moet gebeuren! Er is een aanvulling besteld waar ik nu al 10 weken op wacht! Ik hoop vurig dat de finastiride een wonder zal verrichten en dat ik na 6 weken een verschil merk!! Zijn er trouwens nog vrouwen die 2,5 mg slikken en die al resultaat hebben? Hoe zit het bij jullie met de nevenwerkingen??
Hartelijk dank om de tijd te nemen voor het lezen van mijn verhaal!! Ik hoop hier mijn ervaringen met jullie te kunnen delen!
Groetjes van kleintje :Smile:

----------


## robbiejm

hallo, ik woon in Portugal en kan finasteride hier bij de apotheek verkrijgen in tabletjes van 5 mg, die breek ik in 4 en dat gaat redelijk,Robbie

----------


## Agnes574

Tegenwoordig schijnt Priorin goed te helpen... vanaf de 2de doos!
Verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek (en kappers raden het aan!)

----------


## simonzn

IK gebruik nu ongeveer 5 jaar propecia. Ik had een kale plek (kruintje) achter op mijn hoofd. Deze is bijna verdwenen. Oftewel bedekt. Mijn haarhoeveelheid in in de loop van de jaren zichtbaar toegenomen.

Inzake bijwerkingen merk ik jeuk bij mijn geslacht. 
Ik laat binnenkort wat bloed-onderzoeken doen om het één en ander te controleren. Ik heb gelezen dat er ook mogelijk bijwerkingen op de lever heeft of kan hebben. Ik laat dit via de huisarts en bloed-onderzoek controleren.

----------


## ppolleke

Saw palmetto hiervan is wetenschappelijk niet echt iets bewezen.
Finasteride werkt een beetje bij sommigen... maar preventief het beste...
Duta valt op langere termijn te bezien maar werkt krachtiger.

Vergeet niet dat zoals Finasteride je DHT onderdrukt ook je Libido kan (zal) dalen... niet onbelangrijk om je goed in je vel te voelen.

Nizoral shampoo remt plaatselijk de DHT in je hoofdhuid... niet slecht...

----------


## ron1989

goedenmiddag,

ik ben 23 jaar en ik ben al een poos aardig wat haar aan het verliezen, ik heb inhammen en achterop begint het aanzienelijk dunner teworden waar ik natuurlijk heel erg van baal.. want niemand zit op kaalheid tewachten.

ik ben zoals de titel al zegt van plan Finasteride 1 mg te gaan gebruiken..

iemand tips voor mij?

mvg,

Ron

----------


## wizzy

> Hoi Dennis,
> 
> Op het doosje/potje staat proscar 1 mg ( werkzame stof is Finasteride 1 mg) dagelijks een capsule voor het slapen gaan.
> Wat betreft hoeveelheid, het is in onderzoek aangetoond dat je dagelijks 1 mg dient te gebruiken, meer dan 1 mg heeft geen EXTRA effect, de hoeveelheid van 1 mg is op basis van dagelijks gebruik voldoende. Dus dagelijks gebruik. Ik slik de capsule voor het slapen.
> 
> Dennis,ik denk dat het een verstandig idee is als je even belt met de dermatollog waar ik kom. Zij is erg vriendelijk en cooperatief en ik denk dat zij je vraag met betrekking tot zwangerschap goed kan beantwoorden.
> 
> Haar naam is Dr.Kreinen, dermatoloog, Lucas Andreas ziekenhuis - afdeling dermatologie te Amsterdam telefoonnummer: 020- 511 11 15. 
> Ik vind het prima als je aangeeft dat je deze informatie hebt gekregen van een patient, D. Meertens te Amsterdam.
> ...


Bedankt voor de informatie, ik zal dit vroegtijdig moeten gaan gebruiken....heel uitgebreide discussie hierover en vrijwel gedetailleerd.

----------


## Robin3811

Propecia (Finasteride) - http://121doc.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## polertun

Propecia zonder voorschrift kunnen kopen bij ons !

----------

